# Alumilite



## Dale Allen (Dec 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if Alumilite is freeze-thaw stable?
I'd like to order some but it will most likely freeze in route comsidering this climate!

Thanks.

Dale


----------



## BSea (Dec 24, 2013)

You could call & ask them.  They've always answered any questions I've had.  Their customer service is really good.


----------



## mpmopc (Dec 25, 2013)

They ship Fed x I get it the next day after they ship Phil


----------

